# Allow .MPO attachments



## notmeanymore (Mar 31, 2011)

What with the 3DS's popularity, the inability to attach .MPO files to posts is frustrating. Agreed?


----------



## Kane91z (Mar 31, 2011)

Would be neat IMO.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 31, 2011)

Megaupload + ctrl-c + ctrl-v = problem solved.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 31, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Megaupload + ctrl-c + ctrl-v = problem solved.



Too much work.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 31, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Megaupload + ctrl-c + ctrl-v = problem solved.


Upload, Ctrl+C(+V) = Easier.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 31, 2011)

Testing (I used the first MPO I could find).

The attachment space is quite limited though.
Edit: seems it was 250K for supers, but unlimited for the rest


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 31, 2011)

No permission to use the Attached File feature


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 1, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Testing (I used the first MPO I could find).
> 
> The attachment space is quite limited though.
> Edit: seems it was 250K for supers, but unlimited for the rest








 Thanks.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd like MPO support on pix.gbatemp.net too, if you're allowing this.


----------



## linuxGuru (Apr 2, 2011)

This site lets you turn the .mpo into .gif images that you can post, and they look 3d: 
3dPorch.com

Example:


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 2, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I'd like MPO support on pix.gbatemp.net too, if you're allowing this.


That would be too complex a feature to just throw in. MPOs can't just be embedded into a webpage, they have to be converted into jpg first.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 2, 2011)

/facepalm
I guess I wasn't thinking when I posted that. You can ignore that.

But it seems that normal users aren't allowed to use attachments.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 2, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> But it seems that normal users aren't allowed to use attachments.


You are, just not in all sections.


----------

